# My 2011 Costume Contest Awards



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I just finished making my trophies for this year's costume contest.

They are made out of the cement decorations from the Dollar Tree and wooden plaques from Hobby Lobby. I didn't like the cement look they had, so I painted them gold to make them look kind of fancy. I tried to bring out the details by using black and sometimes black mixed with gold. Each one cost about $1.50 is all, but they look more expensive. For the labels, I dug out my old electronic typewriter (it still works very well!!) and typed on gold metal that I stuck carpet tape to. That way, they have a nice, deep imprint due to the tape AND they are mega sticky so they shouldn't come off! I used gorilla glue to attach the trophy portion to the base and it worked really well - seems to stick quite nicely!









From Left to Right: Most Original Costume, Funniest Costume (I will add a clown nose and red clown hair to the skeleton), Best Couple, Best Costume Overall, Scariest Costume and Sexiest Costume.

It feels good to have these done!


----------



## 1031lover (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, Those are truly fantastic!! The detail is great and they do look fancy


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those look fantastic! I used those dollar tree tombstones to make mine last year and yours look 10xs better than mine! Love them painted with the gold.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are awesome! You did a wonderful job painting them!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

They look wonderful AndiKay! Great work!!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Those do look great. I did the same type awards last year (used dollar tree and hobby lobby too)and people are still talking about them this year, and say they can't wait to see what I come up with for awards this year. I actually put pictures of this years awards on HF earlier last month. Check them out, I got the ghost statues from Hobby Lobby as well as the bases for them. Hope your party goes well, mines on the 22nd, only 10 more days!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Those look amazing! I'm especially impressed with the gold label. I just finished making my (one and only) trophy and I'm having a hard time coming up with a good way to put a label on it. I feel like regular old Dymo label tape would take away from all my hard work making the trophy look cool. But those gold labels are great! And I have an old typewriter at work. What type of gold metal did you use? And where did you get it? Did it come in sheets? I'm very excited to steal your idea. (if that's alright with you)


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I don't know how I will beat these next year . . . I always try to 1-up the previous year so will have to think extra hard about it! Lots of things take on a fancy, expensive-ish look when painted gold! =D

Regarding the gold labels, I bought a package of square gold sheets (about 3" square"), but they also come in a much bigger size. I just got what was cheapest ($4.99 - 40% coupon). I had some left over double sided super sticky carpet tape and stuck that to the back side of the metal. The metal, by the way, is essentially really heavy duty foil. Then I typed the costume categories and cut them out with scissors and stuck them on the trophy platforms! You could leave a little extra room on either side of the words and use tiny gold finishing screws for an added professional look. If I think about it later, I will post a close up of one of my awards.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

AndiKay, you are the crafty one!!! Those are absolutely FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

OnlineLabels.com just came out with gold foil sheets that can be printed with an inkjet printer. I haven't tested them yet, since I bought the laser printer version a year ago. They work good in my home B&W printer, but I've only found one copy shop that has a machine (UPS Store - Konica Minolta) that can do it in full color. All the others came out smeared.

Hmm, maybe I should make some engraved brass generic costume contest award plates for next year.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm doing some this year, but what are you using as the award labels? I'm seeing what looks like actual tiny typed plaques like what comes on real awards. Ooops! Never mind, guess I should've read the rest!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Those turned out great.


----------

